# official: the fix is in on building code violations



## mjesse (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.suntimes.com/9006172-417/cicero-official-alleges-the-fix-is-in-on-building-code-violations.html


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow that's hard to read, and makes me think that we here are lucky to have a by the book director.


----------



## permitguy (Nov 23, 2011)

Note to self:  never work for an AHJ that needs an "inspector general".  This whole thing reeks of the patronage system gone bad (as it usually does).  Why in the world would a deputy building commissioner be contributing to the political campaigns of the town president?  How did he become deputy building commissioner in the first place?  His certifications (PM Inspector and Residential Building Inspector) barely qualify him to answer the phone for most building departments.  Why would an assistant to the town president be conversing directly with town staff, anyway?  They have a "town supervisor" who should be handling such issues.

Oh, wait.  This is Chicago.  Nevermind.


----------



## mjesse (Nov 23, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> Oh, wait.  This is Chicago.  Nevermind.


And Cicero, no less. A loooong history of corruption.

mj


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 23, 2011)

This should be fun reading in the future as well.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll bet Nucky Thompson has a hand in this one.


----------



## permitguy (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought Chicago was Torrio's territory (for now).  LOVE that show!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 23, 2011)

One man's interpretation is another man's.................


----------



## High Desert (Nov 23, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> I thought Chicago was Torrio's territory (for now).  LOVE that show!


You're right. Nucky's in Ireland.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 23, 2011)

He's on his way back to AC though.........another great show is Boss!


----------

